# UBC Hartwell 3/9



## UpSouth811 (Mar 1, 2013)

figured id post this up in case any interest

March 9th 2013
Broyles Landing
Big 10 Format
Blast off @ 6pm
$80 Non members
$60 Members
up to 3 man team


----------



## creeksidelc (Mar 1, 2013)

We will be there!  How many allowed on a team?


----------



## UpSouth811 (Mar 1, 2013)

up to 3 per boat

u shot with us last year @ russell didnt you?


----------



## creeksidelc (Mar 1, 2013)

Ok.  Yea we fished it last year.


----------



## UpSouth811 (Mar 1, 2013)

i thought u looked familiar in your profile pic


----------



## Flaustin1 (Mar 1, 2013)

What time is weigh in?  Is it 60 and 80 per boat or person?  Do we have to put in at Broyles?


----------



## UpSouth811 (Mar 2, 2013)

80 a boat for non members...60 a boat for members...yes this is non trailering...3am weight in

should be a good shoot. fish are really starting to pile in


----------



## Flaustin1 (Mar 2, 2013)

I figured it was no trailering.  It would be alot quicker for me to put in on the Ga. side and run across the lake than to drive all the way around the lake and put in.  So what im asking is if i can just show up in the boat at broyles?


----------



## UpSouth811 (Mar 2, 2013)

i talked to the club president. he said that would be fine


----------



## Flaustin1 (Mar 3, 2013)

See yall there then.


----------



## UpSouth811 (Mar 3, 2013)

Alright. Should be a lot of fish shot


----------



## Flaustin1 (Mar 7, 2013)

Everything still a go for sat night?


----------



## UpSouth811 (Mar 7, 2013)

yeah. Should have a good turn out


----------



## Flaustin1 (Mar 7, 2013)

Man im seriously lookin foward to it.  This will be the first tourney ive shot in years.  Im not to excited about the ramp selection and the no trailering thing though.  We will have a blast regardless.  We will be the troller rig coming in by lake.


----------



## UpSouth811 (Mar 7, 2013)

aight...ill be in 20ft sea ark kicker boat


----------



## UpSouth811 (Mar 12, 2013)

Results: 

1st - Smack Down - 121.9 lbs and big fish with a 27.6 lbs blue cat
2nd - Lethal Injection - 86.4 lbs
3rd - Insufficient Funds - 83.3 lbs
4th - Coming in Hot - 83.1 lbs
5th - Down to Fish - 82.5 lbs
Tied for 6th - Carolina Stickers & Bare Bonez - 70.8 lbs
8th - Busting Scales - 69.2 lbs
9th - Aquatic Archery - 67.2 lbs
10th - Midnight Stalker - 60.2 lbs
11th - Shake & Bake - 59.8 lbs
12th - Just Shoot it - 55.1 lbs
13th - Carolina Crushers -49.6 lbs
14th - Night Life - DNW

Numbers
Lethal Injection 185
DownToFish 150
Insufficient Funds 120


----------

